# Jwhite's Apartment Theater



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Yamaha HTR 5760 7.1 receiver
Sony dvp 75H DVD 
X-Box 360 
JBL E60's, EC25, E20's, and E10's
Two SVS pb10s Beyerdynamic Dt 770 headphones 
AMD dual core homemade custom PC
Sony 50inch lcd rear projection

(Will post pictures later)


----------



## O_ROD (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey, nice to see another person not letting apartment living spoil there HT fun. 

Just curious. how's that Sony DVD players image quality? I've been looking for a replacement for my LG 7832 and heard these are great players.


----------



## wig (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm also in an apartment.sounds like a nice setup,can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

update .. New pc, New sub, picture


----------



## O_ROD (Oct 20, 2006)

Right on man, looks good, that system must really rock that place!

I'll post pics of my apartment set-up this week, my Pioneer receiver should be in soon...

Should get an apartment theater thread going


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I agree, an apartment thread would be great. Shoe horning home theater into a dorm room, then apartment, now townhouse is what motivated me to start my podcast.

It's criminal that I haven't posted my setup with pics yet. I'll see if I can get those up by next week's show.


----------

